# Pablo motos estalla contra el ministerio de igualdad



## Republicano (24 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, la dictadura feminista le ha tocado a él y se está vengando desde púlpito. A sus palmeros los está obligando a hablar mal del ministerio de igualdad, incluso a la representante de la stasi progre.


----------



## daniez (24 Nov 2022)

Jajaja. Lo estoy viendo. Los rojillos saltan solo cuando les salpica a ellos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Nov 2022)

Este enano rojo solo alza la voz cuando le tocan a él.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Nov 2022)

Que no pare el show.

¿A que han dicho algo de "no estamos en contra del feminismo, si no en contra de esta campaña"?

Me juego la cuenta, vamos

Que ese discurso en ese programa pueda hacer "despertar" a alguien, pues no sé, no lo he visto...

Pero todo es humo y espejos ya.
Y no olvidemos que en ese mismo programa se decían barbaridades contra los no-vacunados.

Ahora la ventana de Overton se mueve hacia la Montero y sus movidas.

Ya se ha comentado aquí en el foro, y desde hace tiempo, que la estrategia de cara a las elecciones es esa.

Han descubierto que las "serpientes de verano" (sean pinchazos misteriosos, Covid persistente, o lo que toque) funcionan muy bien en otoño, invierno y primavera.

Y funcionan, sobre todo, para entretener al personal antes de las elecciones


----------



## Frysby (24 Nov 2022)

Que le pasó a el?


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Nov 2022)

Y qué le ha pasao?


----------



## Orooo (24 Nov 2022)

Lo de siempre. Votontos con el culo en llamas.


----------



## chortinator (24 Nov 2022)

que le han parodiado en el ultimo video del ministerio feminazi.


Que se joda


----------



## Republicano (24 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Que no pare el show.
> 
> ¿A que han dicho algo de "no estamos en contra del feminismo, si no en contra de esta campaña"?
> 
> Me juego la cuenta, vamos



Acertaste. El Juan del Val diciendo que una causa tan noble como el feminismo se está empañando con este tipo de campañas.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Acertaste. El Juan del Val diciendo que una causa tan noble como el feminismo se está empañando con este tipo de campañas.



Si es que está claro.

¿Qué discurso puede ser revolucionario si lo adivina cualquiera y sin ni siquiera verlo ni escucharlo?

Propaganda y entretenimiento


----------



## Republicano (24 Nov 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Y qué le ha pasao?



Este anuncio



En el que se parodia al chocas, a Pablo motos y a la afición del Betis


----------



## Frysby (24 Nov 2022)

Ahhhh el karmaaaaaaa


----------



## Visilleras (24 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Este anuncio
> 
> 
> 
> En el que se parodia al chocas, a Pablo motos y a la afición del Betis



Pues fíjate que al verlo yo pensaba que se referian a Broncano.

Tanto da uno que otro. Todos tienen su "target"


E insisto: en este foro hay por lo menos 10 hilos con las perlas que soltaban estos "entretenedores" contra los no vacunados y los que criticaban las medidas liberticidas tipo pasaporte Covid.


----------



## el segador (24 Nov 2022)

Pablo motos se ha sacado la polla en directo y se la ha pasado por la cara a Irene Montero. Y con razón. La distorsión del anuncio del ministerio de desigualdad es flagrante y tendente al delito.


----------



## Republicano (24 Nov 2022)

Disfrutad


----------



## daniez (24 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Que no pare el show.
> 
> ¿A que han dicho algo de "no estamos en contra del feminismo, si no en contra de esta campaña"?
> 
> ...



Pues si, lo has clavao. Es estrategia pura y dura, como cangrena3 y los discursos de Alfonso vallés. Son un intento de captar todo el espectro ideológico. Están subencionados por el estado y además la publicidad institucional les da buena pasta. He sido un iluso, lo reconozco, pero sueño que la gente despierte a golpes de realidad, aunque la pela mande.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Nov 2022)

Yo es que soy un machista fachafranco, no me ofenden estas locas victimistas.

Ahora que el mundo es seguro, no hay bichos que se las coman, ni guerras, relativa seguridad por la calle, ni trabajos manuales duros creen que ya no nos necesitan.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Nov 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Pablo motos se ha sacado la polla en directo y se la ha pasado por la cara a Irene Montero. Y con razón. La distorsión del anuncio del ministerio de desigualdad es flagrante y tendente al delito.



¿Y si es "tendente al delito" por qué el presentador y su empresa de producción no denuncian al Ministerio por injurias?


Pues porque su cadena recibe financiación del gobierno.

De hecho Antena3 ha estado promocionando un "Especial Informativo contra el maltrato" que emitirán mañana.


Una de cal, una de arena, una de cal, una de arena...
Y no es nada nuevo. Data ya de finales de los 90, y muy especialmente desde 2001, que es cuando se empezó a poner de moda.

Un ejemplo con dos fechas 

2010
"¡Ahí va lo que ha dicho el Zapatero!"
"Pues ojo a lo que ha contestado el Herrera de la COPE"
"Lo mejor es lo que le han dicho los del PP"
"Jajajajaja vaya corte que le ha metido el Wyoming a la Rita Barberá esa"
"No tenéis ni puta idea, hay que votar a Izquierda Unida"
"Yo veo a la gente muy muy quemada"
"Esto va a estallar en cualquier momento"
"Ya verás, un día la gente va despertar, y ya veras, ya..."

2022
"¡Ahí va lo que ha dicho la Montero!"
"Pues ojo lo que ha contestado el Vicente Vallés, qué huevos tiene"
"Lo mejor ha sido lo del Pablo Motos ¡con un par!"
"¿Qué dices? La de Vox, la de Vox si que ha dicho una cosa cojonuda"
"Es que la gente está hasta la polla"
"Si si esto va a estallar en cualquier momento"
"El día de mañana ya verás cuando la gente se enfade de verdad"


La diferencia entre hace 12 años y el momento presente, es que a los "cortes" ahora se les llama "zascas" y a los "hoax" se les llama "bulos".

Bueno, esas diferencias y que ahora tenemos internet en el bolsillo y estamos por cojones anganchados.

Y que la corriente de gilipolleces y ruido es más arrolladora que nunca.


----------



## hotice (24 Nov 2022)

El zasca a la gilipollas de Inere Montero y sus idiotas ayudantes del inútil Ministerio de Desigualdad se ha oído hasta en las afueras de la Andromeda.

En pleno show a hora de mayor audiencia...

Por cierto, la rodilla Pardo se ha callado en ese tema, pero por lo menos ha criticado el acuerdo de Sánchez con Bildu a costa de la Guardia Civil


----------



## el segador (24 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y si es "tendente al delito" por qué el presentador no denuncia al Ministerio por injurias?
> 
> 
> Pues porque su cadena recibe financiación del gobierno.
> ...



El xokas si que va a denunciar, al final si palma el ministerio pagamos a escote, prepara la billetera Visilleras. Es un win win para las de siempre.


----------



## Republicano (24 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y si es "tendente al delito" por qué el presentador no denuncia al Ministerio por injurias?
> 
> 
> Pues porque su cadena recibe financiación del gobierno.
> ...



Pero el palo que una hora antes del día del aquelarre charovictimista el presentador del programa de más audiencia de la televisión ataque sin piedad al minigualdá es épico. Podía haberlo hecho antes, cuando sacaron el anuncio, que cuando lo vi no lo entendía, por ejemplo el martes. Se ha esperado a justo el día para que se hable de lo que dijo motos sobre irena montera.


----------



## M0N1C4 (24 Nov 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Y qué le ha pasao?


----------



## Visilleras (24 Nov 2022)

hotice dijo:


> El zasca a la gilipollas de Inere Montero y sus idiotas ayudantes del inútil Ministerio de Desigualdad se ha oído hasta en las afueras de la Andromeda.
> 
> En pleno show a hora de mayor audiencia...



Mañana seguro que la CNN abre su informativo con ese tremendo hecho histórico.

De hecho me acaban de comentar que Bruselas va a llamar a capitulo a España, que Sánchez va a adelantar elecciones, y que Montero va a dimitir mañana mismo por el tremendo "zasca" ese.

(Es sarcasmo)

Hay un fenómeno curioso que se da siempre y es el "Efecto Walaaaa machooooo" potenciado porque muchos sois muy jóvenes y os pensáis que la realidad es como un sainete de Youtubers peleaditos soltándose comentarios cizañeros. Tenéis una capacidad de sorpresa gigantesca por auténticas gilipolleces que luego resultan NO SER ESENCIALES PARA EL DEVENIR DE LA VIDA. 

Ni de la política siquiera.
Es entretenimiento, propaganda, pasatiempo visual, dopamina por decreto ley, papilla catódica hiper-estimulante.




En serio: Yo no sé si me vuelvo más viejo o es que los demás se vuelven más subnormales.

O las dos cosas al mismo tiempo.

Si, eso va a ser...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Nov 2022)

M0N1C4 dijo:


>



Esta tipa tiene pinta de ser de las que no te dejan a medias, donde quiera que estés con ella.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pero el palo que una hora antes del día del aquelarre charovictimista el presentador del programa de más audiencia de la televisión ataque sin piedad al minigualdá es épico. Podía haberlo hecho antes, cuando sacaron el anuncio, que cuando lo vi no lo entendía, por ejemplo el martes. Se ha esperado a justo el día para que se hable de lo que dijo motos sobre irena montera.



Si, si no te niego que tiene su gracia, y puede tener valor ... pero es que es todo tan cutre y tan agotador


----------



## Chispeante (24 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Hay un fenómeno curioso que se da siempre y es el "Efecto Walaaaa machooooo" potenciado porque muchos sois muy jóvenes y os pensáis que la realidad es como un sainete de Youtubers peleaditos soltándose comentarios cizañeros. Tenéis una capacidad de sorpresa gigantesca por auténticas gilipolleces que luego resultan NO SER ESENCIALES PARA EL DEVENIR DE LA VIDA.
> 
> ...




Exacto, como tantas otras veces, no va a pasar ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. Por dos motivos. Primero, porque los de la secta de ultraizquierda, y muy especialmente de la facción feminazi, son inmunes a la realidad, las pruebas, los hechos y las demostraciones. Tienen ideas, dogmas inamovibles que van a defender contra los axiomas más absolutos. Segundo, porque el aparato mediáticos, legislativo, social, políticos y económico de este país ha decidido que, cueste lo que cueste, vidas, fortunas o dignidad, que el feminismo-ecologismo-inmigración va a ser la religión oficial del estado. Y de ahí no se van a mover una coma. Fuera de este trío no hay vida posible.


----------



## etsai (24 Nov 2022)

Te van a destruir enano pelirrojo, no sabes con qué estás jugando. El feminismo es Agenda y está muy por encima de ti y de la cajera del Saturn.


----------



## Frysby (25 Nov 2022)

Joder yo he estado leyendo los comentarios de Twitter y una feminazi le llama a Pablo motos facha


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Nov 2022)

Sea lo que sea que le esten haciendo, QUE SE JODA, ojala lo destrocen por hijo de la gran puta. Como si el no fuera uno de esos putos personajes mas abyectos ue ha contribuido de activisima forma a convertir este pais en el puto infierno que es


----------



## Gotthard (25 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo es que soy un machista fachafranco, no me ofenden estas locas victimistas.
> 
> Ahora que el mundo es seguro, no hay bichos que se las coman, ni guerras, relativa seguridad por la calle, ni trabajos manuales duros creen no nos necesitan.



Pues deja que pasen unos cinco añitos cuando la economía mundial colapse y empiece la gente a destriparse por pillar una lata de atun.


----------



## Terminus (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues nada, la dictadura feminista le ha tocado a él y se está vengando desde púlpito. A sus palmeros los está obligando a hablar mal del ministerio de igualdad, incluso a la representante de la stasi progre.



La representante de la stasi progre ha aprovechado para pasar de puntillas y meterse veladamente con vox la muy bruja


----------



## Mustang-Bourbon (25 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que esta individua ya huele, esta amargada todo el rato y solo sabe quejarse. Bastante lejos ha llegado teniendo en cuenta su inteligencia, sus habilidades sociales o sus meritos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tenderheart (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad



A eso se dedican los impuestos, a mentir, a generar odio, etc...


----------



## cebollin-o (25 Nov 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> que le han parodiado en el ultimo video del ministerio feminazi.
> 
> 
> Que se joda



Pues a millón de euros la parodia, me parece que quien se va a joder es el contribuyente


----------



## Chocochomocho (25 Nov 2022)

El puto enano ha puesto a toda la mesa de rojazos que tenía, menos falcó, con un discurso digno del PP tragalefas por su puto EGO. No os creáis que lo ha hecho por otra cosa. En prime time, para toda la boomerada. Como no podía ser de otra manera, en Burbuja atizándole porque no ha salido pidiendo los tanques cuanto antes.


----------



## Lego. (25 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿A que han dicho algo de "no estamos en contra del feminismo, si no en contra de esta campaña"?
> 
> Me juego la cuenta, vamos



Acertaste. Bueno, más bien te has quedado corto.

Minuto 7:55


----------



## daesrd (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues nada, la dictadura feminista le ha tocado a él y se está vengando desde púlpito. A sus palmeros los está obligando a hablar mal del ministerio de igualdad, incluso a la representante de la stasi progre.



Ese sólo "estalla" cuando le dicen sus amos que "estalle"


----------



## Abrojo (25 Nov 2022)

está derroidísimo: canoso, con ojeras...virgen de la moreneta


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Nov 2022)

llegará un momento que decir "soy feminista" merezca un tortazo a mano abierta y nadie te repruebe por ello, pero de momento están intensificando la campaña y apretando las tuercas al máximo y me parece que queda lo más duro de la guerra, ahora ya el feminismo se ha quitado la careta, es fanatismo puro y empieza a haber oposición, pero solo porque conviene al psoe y al pp que plantearán un feminismo moderado. A la gente le encanta la moderación, lo que pasa es que no se da cuenta que las medias tintas solo implican la misma mierda pero progresivamente.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Nov 2022)

tremendo que los que antaño eran los pastores sistémicos de los medios ahora resulta que no sirven y se han quedado en fachas y machistas por anticuados

Entre Pedrerol, Pablo Motos, AR y JJV nadie ha hecho más por atontar e infantilizar a la población de este país durante años


----------



## Visilleras (25 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Acertaste. Bueno, más bien te has quedado corto.
> 
> Minuto 7:55



Pues eso: show, teatro


----------



## daesrd (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Este anuncio
> 
> 
> 
> En el que se parodia al chocas, a Pablo motos y a la afición del Betis



Al final, como no, los 2 omvres de la tertulia prograta dicen que el feminismo es muy necesario, y bla, bla, bala..
No les queda nada que tragar a éstos pajaritos....! Espero que se cuezan en su salsa..


----------



## daesrd (25 Nov 2022)

daniez dijo:


> Pues si, lo has clavao. Es estrategia pura y dura, como cangrena3 y los discursos de Alfonso vallés. Son un intento de captar todo el espectro ideológico. Están subencionados por el estado y además la publicidad institucional les da buena pasta. He sido un iluso, lo reconozco, pero sueño que la gente despierte a golpes de realidad, aunque la pela mande.



Claro, vienen a decir: "Oye que entre bomberos no nos pisemos la manguera, que nosotros somos muuuuuy feministas. Mas que hombres somos feministas"


----------



## naburiano (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad



Lo de Juan del Val es para coger y darle de hostias, está todo el rato equidistando.


----------



## rondo (25 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y si es "tendente al delito" por qué el presentador y su empresa de producción no denuncian al Ministerio por injurias?
> 
> 
> Pues porque su cadena recibe financiación del gobierno.
> ...



Es peor lo de 13 TV,van de críticos del gobierno y reciben un pastón de subvención gubernamental


----------



## Visilleras (25 Nov 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Es peor lo de 13 TV,van de críticos del gobierno y reciben un pastón de subvención gubernamental



Al menos en esas cadenas ponen westerns todas las tardes, y no programas de cotilleo y mierdas infumables


----------



## Lammero (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad




Cómo ha envejecido en 6 años 
Murazo


----------



## Kurten (25 Nov 2022)

hotice dijo:


> El zasca a la gilipollas de Inere Montero y sus idiotas ayudantes del inútil Ministerio de Desigualdad se ha oído hasta en las afueras de la Andromeda.
> 
> En pleno show a hora de mayor audiencia...
> 
> Por cierto, la rodilla Pardo se ha callado en ese tema, pero por lo menos ha criticado el acuerdo de Sánchez con Bildu a costa de la Guardia Civil



Yo también me he dado cuenta de que Pardo se ha salido por la tangente cuando Pablo le ha preguntado.


----------



## stuka (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad










El PETIRROJO ha seguido las gracietas y discurso NWO desde hace muchos años (como todos)...con un tono moderado, desde la equidistancia, con fundamento democrático...JAJAJAJA. Sólo eran programas tenues, divertidos, de entretenimiento y humor...JAJAJAJA....*MIENTRAS SOLTABAS DISCURSO NWO VENENO SIN PARAR Y SIN MIRAMIENTOS, adormeciendo -aún más- al populacho con tu increíble basura.*

MIENTRAS HAS DISFRUTADO DE CHALETES EN URBA PRIVADA, CAYENNE, BRITISH SCHOOL Y PUTAS EN EL CARIBE.

Un mediocre como tú. Ni que fueras Wernher Von Braum.

Y ahora te rasgas las vestiduras porque el monstruo te quiere fagocitar en sacrificio a Moloch.

Si lo has conseguido todo por la mafia, tendrás que responder cuando la mafia lo exige.........¿No?...._Pues les sorprende y no lo comprenden_. *Vamos a ver, Pablo.......¿No entiendes que esa mierda que haces de gente insulsa, ruido y risotadas no vale ni para cagar? ¿Te creías John Huston?*


Y ya puedes poner videos "demostrativos" de tu ecuanimidad para denunciar el escarnio....NO TE VA A VALER NI PARA MEAR CLARO.
Si la mafia ha decidido que eres el próximo, lo serás, aunque los ángeles te avalen.


No sé............esto es un _Déjá vu..................._ha ocurrido decenas de veces en otros países del mundo.


Al final va a ser que el karma existe.


----------



## Seagrams (25 Nov 2022)

La virgen


Parece que a alguien le han sentado muy mal las hackunas. Menudo muraco. Parece un niño de 6 años con progeria de esa


----------



## tothewebs (25 Nov 2022)

Es mas divertido el show del charisterio de desigualdad que ver el mundial

Los humoristas en la tele se queman rapido y pierden creatividad, estas se superan día a día desde que están ahi, y mira que es difícil


----------



## apolyon (25 Nov 2022)

Después de escuchar al zanahorio, poco,le han hecho


----------



## Burbunauta (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues nada, la dictadura feminista le ha tocado a él y se está vengando desde púlpito. A sus palmeros los está obligando a hablar mal del ministerio de igualdad, incluso a la representante de la stasi progre.




A mi por lo menos me encanta ver como los perros se comienzan a devorar entre ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Educo Gratis (25 Nov 2022)

Pobre subnormal, al final de la explicación lo ha tenido que estropear todo, tanto él como el otro tontopollas que dice ser el director del programa o algo parecido, dicen que el feminismo es algo necesario, que el machismo es estructural y la retalia típica de tonterías.

Pablo tío, acabas de caer víctima del feminismo y aun no te has enterado ni de donde vienen las hostias.

Pues nada oye, preparenle otra taza más, parece que aun no ha tenido suficiente.

Me recuerda al típico mangina que viogenizan falsamente al hermano y aun pide perdón por ello, la subnormalidad de este país no tiene parangón alguno.


----------



## Vanatico (25 Nov 2022)

Pus dejan al Ministerio como el culo.


----------



## Pablem0s (25 Nov 2022)

Unos rituales con los de tu logia y se te pasa el disgusto, puto zanahorio.


----------



## dinio amol (25 Nov 2022)

Quienes son toda esta gente?
En serio.
Hace que no veo la televisión desde el siglo pasado.


----------



## anonymous375298 (25 Nov 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> la subnormalidad de este país no tiene parangón



Gente estúpida y que se traga la propaganda sin pensar hay en todos los países. Yo incluso diría que España todavía no es lo peor en este sentido, otros países como Estados Unidos o Reino Unido son aún peores.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (25 Nov 2022)

Es lo que hay día si, día también hacía mucha gente. Hoy porque os ha tocado a vosotros directamente, sino boca callada.


----------



## jkaza (25 Nov 2022)

No sé porqué la manía que tenéis a Pablo Motos. Yo si fuera famoso me molaría que me hiciera una entrevista, mucho antes que cualquier otro como el ebole o el de la resistencia.


----------



## mateww (25 Nov 2022)

Pablito que este mes no te darán el cheque. 
Es impresionante que el ministerio de igualdad se haya gastado una parte de los impuestos de todos para hacer esa mierda para señalar públicamente a unos cantamañanas incluso al pelele de Pablo, yo creo que Antonio le está dando manga ancha para que la cage y luego tener a alguien a quien culpar


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (25 Nov 2022)

JÒDETE ENANO ENGENDRO SUBNORMAL.
LAMECULOS DEL PODER.
VOCERO DE ATRESMEDIA.
SICARIO DEL IBEX 35.
A CHUPARLA FEO.
LLORA, PERRO.


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

*EL FEMINISMO ES HEMBRISMO Y FEMINAZISMO

Y ES UNA PUTA MIERDA FASCISTA

Y NO HAY MACHISMO ESTRUCTURAL, MENTIRA, HAY HEMBRISMO ESTRUCTURAL 

PAGADO CON NUESTROS IMPUESTOS Y LIDERADO POR LA FEMINAZI MARQUESA 

DE GALAPAGAR.


NOOOOOOOO, EL PUTO FEMINISMO DE MIERDA NI ES NECESARIO NI LO HA SIDO ,

PORQUE NUNCA EL FEMINISMO BUSCÓ LA IGUALDAD, SIEMPRE DISCRIMINAR 

AL HOMBRE Y PRIVILEGIAR A LA MUJER


¿ ALGUIEN CONOCE UN HOMBRE AL QUE HAYA AYUDADO EL FEMINISMO?*


----------



## Sietebailes (25 Nov 2022)

Se joda.Roma no paga traidores.


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

Nos ha jodido el feminismo opresor pero... el machismo existe y es estructural, es necesario..



vete al carajoooo, manginaaaaaa


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Nov 2022)

Espero que esta gente con "poder mediático" recapaciten y hagan campaña en contra del socialismo de la PSOE que son los auténticos culpables de que esta escoria analfaburra esté en el poder.


----------



## naburiano (25 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> No sé porqué la manía que tenéis a Pablo Motos. Yo si fuera famoso me molaría que me hiciera una entrevista, mucho antes que cualquier otro como el ebole o el de la resistencia.



Yo si fuera famoso, no podría aceptar nunca una entrevista del Evole. 

Ese tío no hace entrevistas, hace propaganda.

Por supuesto, mucho mejor de Pablo Motos.


----------



## thefuckingfury (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Este anuncio
> 
> 
> 
> En el que se parodia al chocas, a Pablo motos y a la afición del Betis



Sin citarles ni nada. Grandes creativos los de la campaña.


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

EL QUE DEBERIA DENUNCIARLES A BASE DE BIEN ES EL JUGADOR DEL BETIS RUBEN CASTRO, LOS HIJOS DE PERRA SIGUEN DICIENDO QUE ES UN MALTRATADOR Y QUE HA PEGADO UN PUÑETAZO CUANDO SALIÓ ABSUELTO, ESTE CREO QUE ES EL UNICO QUE DEBERIA DENUNCIARLES CON TODAS LAS DE LA LEY :



*Rubén Castro, absuelto de malos tratos a su ex*


CHEMA RODRÍGUEZ
Sevilla


Facebook
Twitter
Enviar

27 JUL. 2017 *13:50*






Rubén Castro, declarando ante el juez, durante el juicio. EFE

*1Ver comentario*

El juez no considera acreditado que el futbolista del Betis agrediera o amenazara a su ex pareja, aunque dice que la relación era "conflictiva"
El futbolista del Betis Rubén Castro niega que maltratara a su ex, pero la Fiscalía pide cuatro años de cárcel
No hubo malos tratos. Ni amenazas. Ni agresión sexual. El futbolista del Real Betis Balompié Rubén Castro ha sido declarado* inocente* por el magistrado que le juzgó tras ser denunciado por su ex pareja y enfrentarse a una pena de hasta cuatro años de cárcel, que reclamó la Fiscalía y que la acusación particular, que ejercía la denunciante, elevaba a ocho años y nueve meses.
La sentencia del Juzgado de lo Penal 14 de Sevilla, que se ha hecho pública este jueves y contra la que *cabe recurso*, absuelve a Castro de todos los delitos de los que estaba acusado: un delito de maltrato habitual, uno de amenazas y seis delitos de maltrato en el ámbito familiar, por parte del Ministerio Público, y siete delitos de maltrato en el ámbito familiar, uno de agresión sexual y otro de amenazas por parte de la acusación particular.

PUBLICIDAD

El juez, José Manuel Ruiz, asegura que ninguna de las acusaciones que la joven ratificó en el juicio ha quedado acreditada y ha destacado las imprecisiones y contradicciones en las que ha incurrido, al mismo tiempo que ha admitido que la relación entre ambos fue especialmente *"conflictiva"*.
La relación entre ambos, señala el magistrado, estuvo presidida por el "conflicto", con "continuos desencuentros y numerosas *desavanencias y discusiones*". Pero en ningún caso hubo malos tratos.
La ausencia de pruebas acerca de las agresiones denunciadas es generalizada de acuerdo con las conclusiones del magistrado, que pone de manifiesto que sólo en una ocasión hubo testigos directos. En el resto de los supuestos ataques sólo había testigos de referencia, a lo que suma el juez las *"tendencias fantasiosas o fabuladoras"* de la denunciante, además del rencor que sentía hacia el futbolista.
Pese a todo, el futbolista podría ser juzgado de nuevo, aunque no por maltrato sino por haber incumplido la *medida de alejamiento* que pesaba sobre él y con respecto a su ex pareja cuando ambos se encontraron en la playa. El juez, de hecho, ha ordenado que se investigue este presunto delito a raíz de una grabación aportada a la causa.
*TE PUEDE INTERESAR*



*RELACIONADOS*


----------



## palmerita (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Nov 2022)

Pues a lo tonto, poco se está diciendo del anuncio. Si una mujer se emborracha deja de ser consciente de sus actos. Esto ya viene de lejos, cuando rebajaban penas por estar borracho o drogado. En otros países es agravante, ojo. "Pillar cacho" porque la otra está borracha, como si "la otra" fuera una eterna niña pequeña.

Por cierto no lo había visto hasta ahora.


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Sin citarles ni nada. Grandes creativos los de la campaña.



Sin citarles ni nada. Grandes *COBARDES* los de la campaña.


----------



## etsai (25 Nov 2022)

Que recuerdos cuando El Hormiguero era un simple programa dominical (si, lo daban los domingos por la tarde) para echarse unas risas y hacer experimentos.

En el momento en el que se metió en jardines comenzó a pisar arenas movedizas. Tu eres uno de los objetivos, Pablo. No hace mucho que vi unas viñetas de la infame El Jueves en la que te ponían de baboso y acosador. Cuando un rojo apunta, tarde o temprano caes.


----------



## cebollin-o (25 Nov 2022)

Campaña del ministerio pagada con los fondos europeos NEXT deGENERATION


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

GRANDE CARLA TOSCANO, ESTÁ RECIBIENDO EL LINCHAMIENTO DE LA JAURIA FEMINAZI


----------



## chortinator (25 Nov 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Pues a millón de euros la parodia, me parece que quien se va a joder es el contribuyente




Pues si veis en twitter los rojos hijos de puta defendiendo a la puta de la montero.


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

LA VIOLENCIA HEMBRISTA


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> LA VIOLENCIA HEMBRISTA




NO ME EXTRAÑA QUE EL CHEPAS SE HAYA LARGADO DE SU LADO, LA CONVIVENCIA CON ESTA TARADA OBSESA DEL FEMINISMO TIENE QUE SER UN INFIERNO


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad



Sí te fijas todos critican al ministerio de igual da excepto la puta roja de los cojones de Cristina Pardo (que ya me extrañaba que criticase a otros rojos) que se queja de lo que se está convirtiendo la política así a líneas generales en lugar de criticar exactamente a la ninistra.


----------



## Eivor Matalobos (25 Nov 2022)

Cuando le toca a uno bien que lloramos, mientras tanto calladitos..

Asi nos va


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Sí te fijas todos critican al ministerio de igual da excepto la puta roja de los cojones de Cristina Pardo (que ya me extrañaba que criticase a otros rojos) que se queja de lo que se está convirtiendo la política así a líneas generales en lugar de criticar exactamente a la ninistra.




Como va a criticar algo que les da a las mujeres tantas ventajas y privilegios


----------



## thefuckingfury (25 Nov 2022)

El rojo es un lobo para el rojo. Que se lo pregunten a los de la URSS.


----------



## chortinator (25 Nov 2022)

stuka dijo:


> El PETIRROJO ha seguido las gracietas y discurso NWO desde hace muchos años (como todos)...con un tono moderado, desde la equidistancia, con fundamento democrático...JAJAJAJA. Sólo eran programas tenues, divertidos, de entretenimiento y humor...JAJAJAJA....*MIENTRAS SOLTABAS DISCURSO NWO VENENO SIN PARAR Y SIN MIRAMIENTOS, adormeciendo -aún más- al populacho con tu increíble basura.*
> 
> MIENTRAS HAS DISFRUTADO DE CHALETES EN URBA PRIVADA, CAYENNE, BRITISH SCHOOL Y PUTAS EN EL CARIBE.
> 
> ...



En su tuiter a la rojada le da igual, le siguen llamando machista y que le joda que le digan la verdad.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Nov 2022)

el clásico personalismo español, ese solo reaccionar cuando algo le toca a uno mismo en persona personal personalísima

es la única aportación de M. Pierde al foro, el hilo que abrió dedicado al asunto este

peazo capu, ahora a seguir callado mientras no vuelvan a tocarte a ti las balas...


----------



## Elsexy (25 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues fíjate que al verlo yo pensaba que se referian a Broncano.
> 
> Tanto da uno que otro. Todos tienen su "target"
> 
> ...



Yo también pensaba que se referían a Broncano. 
Y lo de la ropa interior sexy o cómoda era en referencia a una campaña de lencería de Elsa Pataky


----------



## AEM (25 Nov 2022)

merece un karma tipo viogen


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## pepeleches (25 Nov 2022)

Siendo lo inútiles y totalitarios que son, tenían ganado hasta hace no mucho el silencio cómplice, de todos aquellos que no osaban ni siquiera hacer media crítica por no ser funados en público. 

Son tan absolutamente torpes que, en vez de mantener el nivel, han sacado los pies del tiesto brutalmente. Porque es que viven fuera de la realidad. 

Si hubieran seguido con el mismo nivel de discurso, seguramente seguirían teniendo a la población callada. Pero no han hecho otra cosa que meter la pata, una vez tras otra. 

Los patinazos recientes son brutales. Las madres protectoras, que han cabreado a los muchísimos miles de padres (y gente cercana) que ha visto como la justicia para ellos es cuesta arriba, viendo que encima indultan a las peores que habían cometido delitos. La cagada de la ley, dejando a los violadores en la calle, y el órdago de la cagada que es encima tachar a todos los jueces de machistas. 

Pero es que este vídeo ya me demuestran que hace días que no tienen los pies en el suelo. Se meten con uno de los streamers más famosos, con uno de los presentadores más exitosos, con un jugador de fútbol muy conocido, y con un tema increíblemente mediático. Todo ello sin decir nombres (por supuesto) pero todo ello calcando el acto para que se sepa que no hay duda. 

Pues bien, todos esos casos son manipulaciones y descontextualizaciones brutales que seguramente la mayoría de la población conoce. No todas, pero al menos alguna. Y cuesta 20 segundos rascar para saber lo que hay detrás. 

Que el Chocas ese no quería decir lo que aparenta en el anuncio, que Pablo Motos preguntaba porque la actriz estaba presentando su colección de ropa interior, que el jugador de fútbol salió absuelto, que lo del colegio era una broma (de mal gusto) pactada. Pero una broma. 

A estas alturas es muy muy difícil que la gran mayoría de los que vea el anuncio no conozca alguno de esos casos. Y por ende, sobreentienda que si han manipulado el que conoce, es fácil que manipule los demás. Y si le da por mirar, verá que han manipulado todos. 

Y han conseguido que reaccionen contra ellos uno de los presentadores más famosos, un streamer con una audiencia enorme, que el mundo del fútbol que conoce la historia frunza el ceño. 

Porque el relato ha colado (por miedo, no por convencimiento...) hasta que la gente percibe que absolutamente todos los mensajes que dicen están llenos de manipulación. Y en el momento en que gente de ese primer nivel dice 'hasta aquí hemos llegado', a la gente de la calle ya no le importa plantarse.

Y en el momento en que la gente ha perdido el miedo a hablar de esto (y ya lo ha perdido, hay mil artículos, mil vídeos, mil opiniones...), su castillo de naipes subvencionado se desmorona. Con su poco contacto con la realidad, encima cada vez que se sienten criticadas dan una vuelta de tuerca más...y aún se ven más las costuras. 

Y lo que me alegro!


----------



## GatoAzul (25 Nov 2022)

Será parte de un experimento. ¿Habrá aumentado la audiencia con ello?


----------



## elnota (25 Nov 2022)

Los pagafantas progretoides ahora se dan cuenta que eso de la "iguladad" es para joder y tratar de maltratadores a todos los hombres. Dentro de 20 años más igual se dan cuenta que tb es para crear redes clientelares y para enchufar a todos sus amigotes.


----------



## Benceno (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues nada, la dictadura feminista le ha tocado a él y se está vengando desde púlpito. A sus palmeros los está obligando a hablar mal del ministerio de igualdad, incluso a la representante de la stasi progre.



Esa gentuza de la tv es la que ha promocionado toda la mierda y a jodido a toda la sociedad. 
A nosotros nos llamaban machistas , maltratadores.

Ahora les toca comerse su propia caca.


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)

*¿ tiene algo que ver este feminismo supremacista con que no nazcan niños en españa?*


----------



## das kind (25 Nov 2022)

M0N1C4 dijo:


>



En el minuto 12 dice algo muy importante para conocer mejor cómo funcionan la rata chepuda, su concubina y sus secuaces.


----------



## das kind (25 Nov 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Te van a destruir enano pelirrojo, no sabes con qué estás jugando. El feminismo es Agenda y está muy por encima de ti y de la cajera del Saturn.



Yo creo que se han librado con lo de "el feminismo es necesario". El slogan que no falte, es el salvoconducto para que no te tachen de fascistamachistaturboderechanazifranco.


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## rsaca (25 Nov 2022)

elnota dijo:


> Los pagafantas progretoides ahora se dan cuenta que eso de la "iguladad" es para joder y tratar de maltratadores a todos los hombres. Dentro de 20 años más igual se dan cuenta que tb es para crear redes clientelares y para enchufar a todos sus amigotes.



Y aun con esas solo llegarían a intuir la parte menos nociva del plan, que pasa por destruir la familia, que es destruir a la sociedad, y convertirla en un conjunto de individuos aislados, mucho más dociles y manipulables.


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues nada, la dictadura feminista le ha tocado a él y se está vengando desde púlpito. A sus palmeros los está obligando a hablar mal del ministerio de igualdad, incluso a la representante de la stasi progre.



Coño otro izmierdoso chequista para el ignore


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Nov 2022)

Se la tienen jurada desde que invitó a Abascal.


----------



## Kapitoh (25 Nov 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Lo de Juan del Val es para coger y darle de hostias, está todo el rato equidistando.



Menos con la kakuna. Ahi era todo un nazi dictador como Frijol.


----------



## Meñakoz (25 Nov 2022)

Pablo saldrá y
Nuria Roca se estará frotando las manos porque va terminar dirigiendo el programa.


----------



## Akira. (25 Nov 2022)

Me encanta cuando les salpica la mierda.


----------



## Meñakoz (25 Nov 2022)

Tamara falco se sorprende que el gobierno se haya gastado en el anuncio feminista la friolera de 1M de euros cuando su piso en la parte alta de Madrid la costo más de 1.5M.


----------



## naburiano (25 Nov 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Menos con la kakuna. Ahi era todo un nazi dictador como Frijol.



Es un totalitario de tomo y lomo, y además cómplice de silenciar el necesario debate científico, que no se hace por intereses de los políticos y la farmacia, en torno a las vacunas contra el covid.

También silencia el necesario debate científico sobre la naturaleza de los virus, en general, y sobre la naturaleza de los exosomas con ARN.

Y por supuesto, Juan del Val fue un cómplice y activo partidario de las medidas totalitarias y contraproducentes, que se aplicaron.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad



A partir del minuto 8 se ponen a defender el feminismo a muerte la gentuza esa. Pues toma de tu propia medicina hijo de puta.


----------



## LuismarpIe (25 Nov 2022)

Jugada maestra del ministerio de igualdad.

-Pablo Motos critica la ley del sí es sí (con toda la razón, dijo lo que opina casi todo el mundo).
-En el ministerio se encabronan y van a por él, le hacen un anuncio a medida.
-Pablo Motos les pone los puntos sobre las íes en uno de los programas con más audiencia de la televisión.


Que sigan tocando las pelotas a presentadores y streamers con millones de seguidores, seguro que les sale genial.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Son putos rojazos todos. Rojazos comunistas woke anti blancos.


----------



## brickworld (25 Nov 2022)

Que se revuelque ahora en su mierda progre aunque para ser justo tuvo huevos de llevar a abascal así que ahora ya sabe como juegan los progres guarros


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Jugada maestra del ministerio de igualdad.
> 
> -Pablo Motos critica la ley del sí es sí (con toda la razón, dijo lo que opina casi todo el mundo).
> -En el ministerio se encabronan y van a por él, le hacen un anuncio a medida.
> ...



No les pone los puntos sobre las ies payaso retrasado mental, les da la razón en todo menos en criticarle a él que es muy progre y muy feminista y muy comunista y en el vídeo no crítica en absoluto al gobierno, jamás los crítica.

Y la rata Juan del Val el guionista ni te cuento, solo le ha faltado llorar diciendo que es comunista y feminista desde que nació. Dice que es maravilloso el feminismo el hijo de puta.

Putos subnormales qué puntos sobre las íes ni qué pollas idiota.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> A partir del minuto 8 se ponen a defender el feminismo a muerte la gentuza esa. Pues toma de tu propia medicina hijo de puta.



pensaba lo mismo. 0 pena. Ojala destruyan su carrera y vida profesional.


----------



## LuismarpIe (25 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> No les pone los puntos sobre las ies payaso retrasado mental, les da la razón en todo menos en criticarle a él que es muy progre y muy feminista y muy comunista y en el vídeo no crítica en absoluto al gobierno, jamás los crítica.
> 
> Y la rata Juan del Val el guionista ni te cuento, solo le ha faltado llorar diciendo que es comunista y feminista desde que nació. Dice que es maravilloso el feminismo el hijo de puta.
> 
> Putos subnormales qué puntos sobre las íes ni qué pollas idiota.



Gente como tú es la que hace que el femiloquismo de Irene Montero siga teniendo oxígeno.

Lo mejor que le pudo pasar a ETA fueron los GAL. Con el feminismo de Irene Montero pasa lo mismo. Solo encuentra su razón de ser cuando desde el otro se les va la mano dando leña.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Nov 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Pablo saldrá y
> Nuria Roca se estará frotando las manos porque va terminar dirigiendo el programa.



pues sería un jaque mate total, de todos modos hay mucho cebo contra la ministra pero no hay nunca que olvidar que detrás de las feministas siempre hay machotes-alfa dirigiendo, hay que ir a por ellos si se quiere erradicar esta ponzoña

según leí en cierta ocasión hay un tal Llorente que es uno de los capos de la implantación de este asunto en España, probablemente sea el clásico masonazo dedicado a estos temas, con poder tras bambalinas


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Nov 2022)

*que se jodan y revienten en mil pedazos.*


----------



## kikoseis (25 Nov 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Tamara falco se sorprende que el gobierno se haya gastado en el anuncio feminista la friolera de 1M de euros cuando su piso en la parte alta de Madrid la costo más de 1.5M.



Joe, tocino = velocidad.
Que artista.


----------



## Llorón (25 Nov 2022)

Como se nota que el gorila de al rojo vivo y pavlo ya no son compo yoguis


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Nov 2022)

A mi lo que me jode es que la gente despierta con los comunistas, pero se creen que el psoe son los buenos, que con ellos todo iría bajo la senda de la "normalidad", cuando son los que permiten todo eso.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (25 Nov 2022)

Han estado alimentando a un monstruo que ahora está a punto de comerlos. Que le den a Motos y a toda la moralla que tiene alrededor. Espero que la cajera les cierre el programa. Exprópiese!


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Que no les mete ningún zasca coño que se ponen todos a decir que el feminismo es maravilloso y muy necesario pero que ellos son muy feministas y muy rojos y les ha molestado la crítica injusta


----------



## naburiano (25 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Gente como tú es la que hace que el femiloquismo de Irene Montero siga teniendo oxígeno.
> 
> Lo mejor que le pudo pasar a ETA fueron los GAL. Con el feminismo de Irene Montero pasa lo mismo. Solo encuentra su razón de ser cuando desde el otro se les va la mano dando leña.



Las declaraciones de Juan del Val sobraban, para empezar, porque no debería ser necesario, en principio, hacer esa declaración, que hace, para criticar la ley de la Montero y la campaña que ha hecho el ministerio, contra Pablo Motos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Nov 2022)

Me encanta cuando a los progres les estalla su propia mierda en la cara.


----------



## Teofrasto (25 Nov 2022)

Cría cuervos y te sacaran los ojos . Los progres empieza a sufrir su estulticia de apoyar a locas histéricas al frente de un ministerio


----------



## Descuernacabras (25 Nov 2022)

Como bien indican algunos foreros, estos rojillos de la TV, los mismos que suelen reirle de manera habitual las gracietas y burradas que suelta toda la progretada, solo saltan cuando les señalan a ellos. Cómo se les ve el plumero. Que se j0dan y disfruten el karma. Ninguna pena por ellos.

Mención especial para Juan del Mal. Ese HDLGP que animaba a la gente, literalmente, a hacernos la vida imposible a los que no quisimos emponzoñarnos, dando lecciones a los demás sobre lo que está bien o mal. Anda y que le den por el cvlo al cornudo consentido. Sinvergüenza.


----------



## el futuro (25 Nov 2022)

Los 3 millones de espectadores de pablo motos ya saben lo que tienen que pensar y decir.

Ya sabeis chicos, el feminismo es "muy necesario" y eso.

Lo gracioso es ver a todas las amebas aplaudiendo en el plató, y a todos los colaboradores del programa haciendo la pelota al jefe.

Lo veis, veis como es necesario que Putin gane la guerra usando todo su armamento nuclear, y hacerlo de un solo golpe?


----------



## Pailarocas (25 Nov 2022)

Joder, soy incapaz de distinguir entre pablo motos y ana rosa quintana


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Nov 2022)

Que se joda


----------



## Vorsicht (25 Nov 2022)

M0N1C4 dijo:


>



No conozco a este bombón, pero es un descubrimiento. BRUTALÉRRIMA.
Me ha enamorado intelectualmente!!!
Al congreso ya. La voto.


----------



## DR TRUTH (25 Nov 2022)

tres años y pico lleva el ministerio de la igualdá haciendo de pantalla cortafuegos del estado y elemento de distracción de la opinión pública, y seguimos hablando de sus mierdas, no sea que se hablé de los mas de 40.000 muertos de mas del ultimo año por las vacunas, o de la hiperinflacion y el expolio fiscal, o de los ciberataques a hacienda, pues nada a seguir hablando de la siguiente mamarrachez que se les ocurra; con nuestra atención le damos su fuerza


----------



## Covaleda (25 Nov 2022)

Todos saben que los vientos van a cambiar de sentido a lo largo del año próximo y es conveniente ir tomando posiciones, no vaya a ser que la casa se quede sin contratos de publicidad institucional.

Hoy le ha tocado a este la representación.


----------



## lagintoinc (25 Nov 2022)

Como con todo en esta vida ,solamente hay que tener paciencia,y en estos casos igual,entre trileros anda el juego y en el juego nunca gana nadie salvo la banca.De censores,acusadores ,pasan a ser ofendidos y viceversa.Bonito espectáculo.


----------



## Republicano (25 Nov 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Sí te fijas todos critican al ministerio de igual da excepto la puta roja de los cojones de Cristina Pardo (que ya me extrañaba que criticase a otros rojos) que se queja de lo que se está convirtiendo la política así a líneas generales en lugar de criticar exactamente a la ninistra.



Es que si en su programa mvt hace auténticos akelarres feminazis, si se pone a partir contra el minigualdá, le llueven hostias como panes. Yo creo que no sabía lo que se iba a encontrar.


----------



## pepeluis_torpedo_pecador (25 Nov 2022)

Pablo Amotos


----------



## CommiePig (25 Nov 2022)

ha sido un bufón del regimen charo durante lustros

ahora, el regimen charo devora a sus hijos


----------



## JoseII (25 Nov 2022)

En todas las "revoluciones" hay tontos útiles, que se suman a ellas por estar en la "cresta" de la ola, o por que simplemente se niegan a aceptar lo que estan viendo. Esos son los primeros en ser absorbidos y eliminados por esa revolución.

Ejemplos hay muchos en la historia del mundo y de España


----------



## tovarovsky (25 Nov 2022)

Mustang-Bourbon dijo:


> La verdad es que esta individua ya huele, esta amargada todo el rato y solo sabe quejarse. Bastante lejos ha llegado teniendo en cuenta su inteligencia, sus habilidades sociales o sus meritos.



Esta interpretando un personaje. En realidad el feminismo y los derechos de la mujera se la traen al pairo. Sólo le importa el protagonismo y la billetada. Esta siendo entrenada y MKUltralizada por un equipo multidisciplinar que opera en la sombra para fomentar la radicalización de su personaje. Los viajes a Nebuyolk en jet privado, no solo son para ir de compras y hacerse fotitos. En Gusania comenzó todo...


----------



## CommiePig (25 Nov 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> En todas las "revoluciones" hay tontos útiles, que se suman a ellas por estar en la "cresta" de la ola, o por que simplemente se niegan a aaceptar lo que estan viendo. Esos son los primeros en ser absorbidos y eliminados por esa revolución.
> 
> Ejemplos hay muchos en la historia del mundo y de España



durante la revolución masona francesa, todos los exiliados, incluyendo a los girondinos, se reunían en Londres

curiosamente, esa revolución anti monárquica y antiCristiana, defecó un monstruo totalitario coronado Emperador, que llevó a la guerra a todo el mundo de su época


----------



## JoseII (25 Nov 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> durante la revolución masona francesa, todos los exiliados, se reunían en Londres
> 
> curiosamente, esa revolución anti monárquica y antiCristiana, defecó un monstruo totalitario coronado Emperador, que llevó a la guerra a todo el mundo de su época



Napoleón


----------



## Euron G. (25 Nov 2022)

Qué panda de cobardes, país de ovejas sin remedio. BRUTAL


----------



## CommiePig (25 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Qué panda de cobardes, país de ovejas sin remedio. BRUTAL









con las subvenciones publicas a las productoras privadas y las cadenas TV de mierda, ...........se ve mejor el (no) traje del rey


----------



## spica (25 Nov 2022)

Un progre con un cortijo en una televison roja se da por aludido por un video.
Que le den mucha morcilla.

Si tan malo es deberian quitarle el cortijo. 
Pero esto si que es un teatrillo entre progres y a el no le viene mal.


----------



## Paisdemierda (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues nada, la dictadura feminista le ha tocado a él y se está vengando desde púlpito. A sus palmeros los está obligando a hablar mal del ministerio de igualdad, incluso a la representante de la stasi progre.



Vaya puta manía de utilizar el adjetivo "estalla" cuando es una mera réplica,
¿eres de los soplapollas que dice "arden las redes sociales"???


----------



## Euron G. (25 Nov 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> con las subvenciones publicas a las productoras privadas y las cadenas TV de mierda, ...........se ve mejor el (no) traje del rey



Solo tienes que ver las lamidas de chocho que le mete el enano turolense a la novia cadáver. Es pura prostitución, en el sentido estricto de la palabra.


----------



## Jotagb (25 Nov 2022)

Sacar un vídeo de hace 6 años para atacar a un presentador me parece absurdo. Algún progre que despediría Motos o algo. Porque esto ya es rebuscado, es como si yo me voy al siglo pasado buscando cualquier chorrada.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Nov 2022)

había uno más descarao de tías cachondas saliendo y el tío con el invitado viendo. Pero lo borraron, solo queda una reacción de una tía enfadada con el mundo que estudiaría cualquier parida de-generada.

Eso hoy en día sería imposible.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Nov 2022)

Está claro que al duopolio hay que subirle las subvenciones


----------



## lonchagordista (25 Nov 2022)

Hoy en día son correctísimos y sin embargo son micromachistas. 
Os acordáis de cuando las hormigas no paraban de decir en todos los programas: "LA MUJER! ESE GRAN DESCONOCIDO..." eso sería hace más de 10 años, ahora rodarían cabezas. 
El problema es que en el hormiguero, tras defernderse Pablo Motos, justifica que exista el ministerio. Es como si me acusan de brujo y digo EH! que brujo yo no soy, pero me parece perfecto que exista la inquisición para otros. 
Pues así seguiremos.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (25 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo es que soy un machista fachafranco, no me ofenden estas locas victimistas.
> 
> Ahora que el mundo es seguro, no hay bichos que se las coman, ni guerras, relativa seguridad por la calle, ni trabajos manuales duros creen que ya no nos necesitan.



Si hay trabajos duros que podrían hacer pero para esos no piden igualdad. Se me vienen a la cabeza estos: pocero, los que pican las calles con máquinas perforadoras, hay más trabajos que no hay ninguna mujer, ahí no exigen paridad.
Soy mujer, pero es lo que veo


----------



## zirick (25 Nov 2022)

España entera está cansada de ésta gentuza.
Gastar millones de euros en propaganda ya ha dejado de funcionar. 
Cadáveres políticos, es hora de hacer las maletas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad



La pija de los melones es la hija de la Preysler? O sea ... O sea ... está buena.

El Ministerio de Igualdac es totalmente distópico, están como cabras, y de esto tiene culpa Perro Sánchez, lo de dejar que se cuezan en su propia salsa lo está llevando al extremo, se le ha ido de las manos.



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo es que soy un machista fachafranco, no me ofenden estas locas victimistas.
> 
> Ahora que el mundo es seguro, no hay bichos que se las coman, ni guerras, relativa seguridad por la calle, ni trabajos manuales duros creen que ya no nos necesitan.



Ya, a ti no te ofende, y seguramente al enano tampoco, pero vamos, que meterse con este y el otro, que es youtuber, y que son seguidos por millones no parece una postura muy inteligente, o qué pensaban? Qué se iban a callar?

Los creadores de esta campaña son subnormales profundos.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Nov 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Hoy en día son correctísimos y sin embargo son micromachistas.
> Os acordáis de cuando las hormigas no paraban de decir en todos los programas: "LA MUJER! ESE GRAN DESCONOCIDO..." eso sería hace más de 10 años, ahora rodarían cabezas.
> El problema es que en el hormiguero, tras defernderse Pablo Motos, justifica que exista el ministerio. *Es como si me acusan de brujo y digo EH! que brujo yo no soy, pero me parece perfecto que exista la inquisición para otros.*
> Pues así seguiremos.



lo que decía en el mensaje anterior, EL PERSONALISMO, el verdadero defecto de los Españoles, no la envidia como dicen


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Nov 2022)

daniez dijo:


> Jajaja. Lo estoy viendo. Los rojillos saltan solo cuando les salpica a ellos.




Siempre es igual, siempre ha sido asi durante toda la historia. Pero ellos se creen que solo les va a tocar a los demas colectivizar su riqueza y que siempre les tocará algún mendruguillo de pan pero resulta que un día les toca a ellos porque siempre hay alguien mas pobre que tú y si no, el comunismo ya se encarga de crearlo.


----------



## Republicano (25 Nov 2022)

La gente aprovecha para recordar cerdas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sabinisimo (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Acertaste. El Juan del Val diciendo que una causa tan noble como el feminismo se está empañando con este tipo de campañas.



A ver, qué va a decir el cornudo ese


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Nov 2022)

Los Pedofilosos Satanistas de Culto Sacrificial a BAAL de BALENCIAGA ... 
son "partners" con Bill y Melinda Gates y Rockefeller Foundation








EN RESUMEN. LA AUTOERIGIDA OLIGARQUIA OCCIDENTAL. ESTA PODRIDA DESDE LAS ENTRAÑAS HACIA FUERA HACE MUCHAS GENERACIONES. SI NO SIGLOS O MILENIOS
SE COALIGAN ENTRE ELLOS NO SOLO YA PARA LA EXPLOTACION " DE CLASE" QUE DIRIAN LOS "MARXISTAS"
SI NO DIRECTAMENTE PARA LA EXPLOTACION DEL SER HUMANO A TODOS LOS NIVELES DE MANERA SISTEMATICA

CAYENDO DIRECTAMENTE EN RELIGIONES SACRIFICIALES DE COMERSE PERSONAS . BEBER SANGRE. ASESINANTO TORTURA Y VIOLACION Y CUALQUIER LOCURA IMAGIABLE, POR CREENCIAS RELIGIOSAS 









Los Pedofilosos Satanistas de Culto Sacrificial a BAAL de BALENCIAGA ... son "partners" con Bill y Melinda Gates y Rockefeller Foundation


Los Pedofilosos Satanistas de Culto Sacrificial a BAAL de BALENCIAGA ... son "partners" con Bill y Melinda Gates y Rockefeller Foundation EN RESUMEN. LA AUTOERIGIDA OLIGARQUIA OCCIDENTAL. ESTA PODRIDA DESDE LAS ENTRAÑAS HACIA FUERA HACE MUCHAS GENERACIONES. SI NO SIGLOS O MILENIOS SE...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Manoliko (25 Nov 2022)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Si hay trabajos duros que podrían hacer pero para esos no piden igualdad. Se me vienen a la cabeza estos: pocero, los que pican las calles con máquinas perforadoras, hay más trabajos que no hay ninguna mujer, ahí no exigen paridad.
> Soy mujer, pero es lo que veo



Crees que hay muchas de tus congéneres que también vean lo obvio?

Que el patriarcado no es lo que cuentan. No hay ni ha habido jamás una conspiración del hombre para someter a la mujer. Es más bien al revés. Es la división del trabajo según el sexo, donde al hombre le toca lo más duro y arriesgado, y las guerras.

Y esto es así porque antiguamente era lo más funcional y económico. Si alguna vez existieron sociedades donde las mujeres iban a cazar bisontes, o a trabajar a las minas o a la guerra… mientras los hombres cuidaban de los niños y los ancianos, y confeccionaban tejidos; se extinguieron todos.


----------



## roquerol (25 Nov 2022)

Al Pablo le van a dar hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca. Las locas y los manginas van a ir a por él... Ánimos Pablo!


----------



## Mink (25 Nov 2022)

Que se vayan a tomar por culo todos estos imbéciles, se les tenia avisados de hace tiempo ya, han ido viendo como otros compañeros "aliadetes" iban cayendo señalados. Se ha señalado a los hombres en su totalidad desde hace mil, y ahora les toca a estos y ni asi se bajan del burro.
Esta gente no va a despertar hasta que no se ven en la puta carcel. Cualquier cosa que no sea aplaudir cuando alguien dice la palabra feminismo, está prohibida, y viven en esa burbuja, son demasiado cobardes para arriesgarse a no recibir el puto aplauso que tienen garantizado.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Gente como tú es la que hace que el femiloquismo de Irene Montero siga teniendo oxígeno.
> 
> Lo mejor que le pudo pasar a ETA fueron los GAL. Con el feminismo de Irene Montero pasa lo mismo. Solo encuentra su razón de ser cuando desde el otro se les va la mano dando leña.



Payaso maricón feminista guarro


----------



## Azote87 (25 Nov 2022)

La dictadura ha puesto su ojo en el


----------



## Visilleras (25 Nov 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> La dictadura ha puesto su ojo en el



Y dale.
Que no se lo van a cargar, no desde luego ahora mismo.
Que todo esto es "entretenimiento" y "humo" para tener a la gente cabreada, indignada, y entretenida.

¿Qué día es hoy?
25 de noviembre
¿Qué se celebra hoy?
¿Cuando fue la "charleta" de Motos?

Que si, que hay muchos que dicen que, como el jueves pasado Pablo Motos criticó el tema de la Ley del Si es Si, el Ministerio de Igualad se ha "vengado" sacando esa campaña.

O sea, el jueves 17 Pablo Motos monta otro "escandalo" hablando "mal" de la famosa y polémica Ley, y el Gobierno, tarda menos de tres días en hacer una campaña de 1 millón de euros para criticar a el Xokas, a Pablo Motos y a un futbolista.

El anuncio, obviamente, ya estaba preparado de antes.


En este foro estamos ya cansados de repetirlo: 
Vivimos en la sociedad del aspaviento.

Esto no es un país, es un sainete de teatro de colegio.

Alguien dice una gilipollez.
En Twitter los contrarios a ese personaje braman indignados, claman al cielo, proclaman que esto y aquello no puede ser.
Con verdero enfado, con la fé que tienen los niños pequeños en los reyes magos.
Del otro lado están los "malotes" que sabem en parte, que los reyes magos son los padres... pero entran al trapo.
Alguien del otro lado dice algo que ofende muchos a los garantes de la moral, la rectitud y la corrección política que son de "izquierdas".
Modernos de su tiempo, tolerantes, y cojonudos, contra cavernícolas fachs que no se duchan y huelen a whisky.
Ruido.
Y tú más.
Ahí va lo que me ha dicho.
Pues no, porque mira lo que dijiste tu en 1993.
¿Y tú qué, facha? Mira, mira qué declaraciones deleznables las de aquel tweet en el verano de 2017.


Luego unos y otros se van de cañas y se echan las risas.

Creer que estos conflictos son REALES, es como creer que los combates de la WWF o la Lucha Libre Mexicana son DE VERDAD.


----------



## LuismarpIe (25 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> Payaso maricón feminista guarro



Eh!!! Que no soy maricón!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Nov 2022)

da la impresión de que el sanchismo le ha tendido una emboscada al podemismo, utilizando el descerebramiento del ministerio de igualdad

y ahí está todo el aparato mediático afín haciendo desguace... pero lo hacen ahora, no antes, cuando tenían las mismas razones que hoy

aquí hay estrategia mediática con los palmeros afines directamente implicados

la idea es devolverle a la Pesoe la imagen pública de moderados entre extremistas, manda huevos...


----------



## El jinete pálido (25 Nov 2022)

M0N1C4 dijo:


>



Joer, menudo piquito de oro tiene la letrada Doña Begoña.... Y por cierto, y como veo que nadie lo dice, MELAFO.... Y ella bien q es consciente, venga tocarse el pelo y a posar...... como un tanque apuntando y tal


----------



## El jinete pálido (25 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> da la impresión de que el sanchismo le ha tendido una emboscada al podemismo, utilizando el descerebramiento del ministerio de igualdad
> 
> y ahí está todo el aparato mediático afín haciendo desguace... pero lo hacen ahora, no antes, cuando tenían las mismas razones que hoy
> 
> ...



Totalmente. Un rotundo SÍ

Menudos HDP son los del PSOE, no dan puntada sin hilo


----------



## Capitán Walker (25 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, se ha salido del guión oficial y la Policía del Pensamiento tomará medidas en breve.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Nov 2022)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Totalmente. Un rotundo SÍ
> 
> Menudos HDP son los del PSOE, no dan puntada sin hilo



van a desguazar a Podemos desde la propia sociedad de gobierno

lo de la ley si es sí es más de la misma estrategia

lo tienen facilísimo y tienen el poder mediático con "credibilidad" para las masas, en realidad Podemos no tiene a los medios en su mano, la Pesoe sí


----------



## empepinado (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Republicano (25 Nov 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Al Pablo le van a dar hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca. Las locas y los manginas van a ir a por él... Ánimos Pablo!



Ayer empezó ya a atacar la liga de mujeres contra la frivolidad.


----------



## Faldo (25 Nov 2022)

El PSOE debe tener un topo de la ostia en el ministerio de Irene. No puedes estar liándola un día si y otro también aposta.


----------



## Republicano (25 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> da la impresión de que el sanchismo le ha tendido una emboscada al podemismo, utilizando el descerebramiento del ministerio de igualdad
> 
> y ahí está todo el aparato mediático afín haciendo desguace... pero lo hacen ahora, no antes, cuando tenían las mismas razones que hoy
> 
> ...



Está claro que podemos va a acabar peor que iu cuando toda la izquierda votó a zapatero por el voto útil para castigar a Aznar. Pero la catástrofe de podemos no es para darle la victoria a Sánchez, le va a salir mal. Vease Andalucía.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Nov 2022)

Q se joda por rojazo


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> infantilizar



Dis


----------



## Culozilla (25 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué decís que el gnomo ese es rojo? Si ha estado lamiéndole el culo al Albert Rivera desde que llegó hasta que se fue.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Nov 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Joder yo he estado leyendo los comentarios de Twitter y una feminazi le llama a Pablo motos facha



En el instagram de la Montero hay gente que te llama fascista solamente por no estar a favor de la "ministra", simplemente te lo llaman por no estar de acuerdo con sus delirios. No dan para más.
La clase política de mierda que tenemos es un reflejo de la ciudadanía. Que adultos sean pastoreados así siempre me ha parecido hilarante y penoso a partes iguales.
Al final se van a devorar todos entre ellos con el monstruo que han alimentado, algo que no nos debería extrañar a nadie, simplemente pillar palomitas y disfrutar.


----------



## midelburgo (25 Nov 2022)

Joer. 
Me encanta el olor de los piolets por la mañana.


----------



## Pluc (25 Nov 2022)

Recién había llegado de darle vitaminas a una venezolana cachondísima y mi padre estaba viendo eso.

Para lo único que valieron esos 10 minutos es para ver Elsa Pataki, que tremenda estaba (y está) .

Seguro que en 13 páginas ya lo han dicho, básicamente la cosa es que quien se creen estos podemitas para hacerse con el (necesario e importantisimo) feminismo si el de los de psoe es el más puro y noble


----------



## Wotan2021 (25 Nov 2022)

Mira que no soporto a Pablo Motos, pero esta vez tengo que aplaudirle, aunque lógicamente sería preferible que estas respuestas se diesen también cuando no se le parodia a él directamente.


----------



## Murnau (25 Nov 2022)

Por qué usáis el lenguaje de los progres: brutal, estalla, migrantes? Qué va a estallar el enano de mierda ese, si es pieza fundamental del sistema.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Disfrutad



Independientemente de que me guste o no éste señor, BROTAL el repaso que les ha pegado.

Yo les denunciaba desde luego.


----------



## Burbunauta (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Capitán Walker (25 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Q se joda por rojazo



Aclararos, porque una compañera mía decía que era facha.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Nov 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Aclararos, porque una compañera mía decía que era facha.



Q se aclare tu amiga


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (25 Nov 2022)

Así es como los rojos te pagan en agradecimiento, a pioletazos.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Nov 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Recién había llegado de darle vitaminas a una venezolana cachondísima y mi padre estaba viendo eso.
> 
> Para lo único que valieron esos 10 minutos es para ver Elsa Pataki, que tremenda estaba (y está) .
> 
> Seguro que en 13 páginas ya lo han dicho, básicamente la cosa es que quien se creen estos podemitas para hacerse con el (necesario e importantisimo) feminismo si el de los de psoe es el más puro y noble



Me quedo con eso.
Con lo buena que está la Pataky.

Y que si pablo motos no pone el video con pataky nadie habria adivinado/recordado que el video del ministerio se refería a el.

Reflexionese.


----------



## Zawer74 (25 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Me quedo con eso.
> Con lo buena que está la Pataky.
> 
> Y que si pablo motos no pone el video con pataky nadie habria adivinado/recordado que el video del ministerio se refería a el.
> ...



No, antes de qué Pablo motos sacara el vídeo de la Pataki, ya estaban dándole golpes, y ya se sabía que ese corte era en referencia a el.

Aqui hay algo que ha pasado detrás de las cámaras y no nos lo han contado. 
Levan varias semanas con la matraca del novio/marido de Pablo motos y este no ha movido ficha, ni ha salido del armario a lo loco ni nada raro, a mucho me equivoco o van por ese lado los tiros


----------



## mondeja (25 Nov 2022)

Pablo Motos (08/09/2020) dijo:


> "con las mascarillas todos nos hemos vuelto un poco sordos de boca... a los que llevan la nariz por fuera... ¡Ah, que pensaba que eras gilipollas! ¡Mete la nariz ahí dentro y huele tu propio aliento como todo el mundo!"



Este ahora os va a salvar del ministerio de igual dá que seais más tontos que la cajera, que el guión ni sea creíble y que no vaya a pasar ná.


----------



## pepeleches (26 Nov 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Tamara falco se sorprende que el gobierno se haya gastado en el anuncio feminista la friolera de 1M de euros cuando su piso en la parte alta de Madrid la costo más de 1.5M.



Sí claro. Y yo no me escandalizo si tú te compras un yate, pero sí si Pedro Sánchez compra uno para que el presidente del gobierno se vaya de vacaciones. 

¿De verdad que no ves la diferencia?


----------

